# How to Get Polio Certificate from Pakistan if person is residing in Australia



## msaadkhan (Apr 5, 2016)

I have an inquiry that I had traveled Pakistan for 2 months last year and I don't have the Polio certificate. I need to apply Permanent Residency in July 2016 and I heard these days dept of immigration is asking for Polio certificate. How can I get one now ?

Thanks


----------



## stonewash (May 24, 2016)

My understanding is that the Polio Vaccination Certificate is required only if you apply from one of the countries listed on the WHO list. But since you're already in Australia, you won't be needing it.

In any event, even if later on a Case Officer requests for such a certificate, you can just get it from a hospital in Australia after getting your dose of 'tasty' polio drops.


----------



## Rabbahs (Oct 22, 2015)

EVIDENCE OF POLIO VACCINATION Visa applicants, *applying from outside Australia*, who have spent 28 days or longer in Afghanistan, Cameroon, Equatorial Guinea, Ethiopia, Iraq, Nigeria, *Pakistan*, Somalia or Syria, or in any combination of these countries, on or after 5 May 2014 should provide a vaccination certificate as evidence that they have been vaccinated against polio. Failure to provide the certificate may result in delays processing your application. This measure is in response to the World Health Organization's declaration of wild poliovirus transmission as a Public Health Emergency of International Concern. For further information, please refer to Threats to public health.


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

You should have gotten one when you travelled back to Australia.


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

Attentionseeker said:


> You should have gotten one when you travelled back to Australia.


That's not very helpful. What has happened has happened. What is the way forward would be more helpful


----------



## msaadkhan (Apr 5, 2016)

zooter80 said:


> Attentionseeker said:
> 
> 
> > You should have gotten one when you travelled back to Australia.
> ...


Yes I m in Australia but I had travelled to Pakistan last year June n stayed there for more than 28 days.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Did immigration ask you for Polio Certificate when you arrived in Australia? 

Girl Aussie



msaadkhan said:


> Yes I m in Australia but I had travelled to Pakistan last year June n stayed there for more than 28 days.


----------



## msaadkhan (Apr 5, 2016)

No one asked me when I came back to Australia. But many of my friends are apply Permanent Residency these days and from each one of them Case officer has asked for certificate of polio. 

Moreover, in Australia where to get polio certificate ?


----------



## Rabbahs (Oct 22, 2015)

msaadkhan said:


> No one asked me when I came back to Australia. But many of my friends are apply Permanent Residency these days and from each one of them Case officer has asked for certificate of polio.
> 
> Moreover, in Australia where to get polio certificate ?


Please give them a call, they might help or at least give a clue.

Pakistan.org.au


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

girlaussie said:


> Did immigration ask you for Polio Certificate when you arrived in Australia?
> 
> Girl Aussie


You're supposed to get a polio certificate if you're traveling out of Pakistan. It's not enforced but a requirement of WHO.


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

Rabbahs said:


> Please give them a call, they might help or at least give a clue.
> 
> Pakistan.org.au


They won't be able to help at all. I would recommend contacting your GP and ask him how to go about it.


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

msaadkhan said:


> No one asked me when I came back to Australia. But many of my friends are apply Permanent Residency these days and from each one of them Case officer has asked for certificate of polio.
> 
> Moreover, in Australia where to get polio certificate ?


They will ask for a polio certificate. If you want to get a direct grant, better upload everything beforehand. This includes polio certificate.


----------



## ilyas_khan (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi, I am in the middle of visa processing. I have been asked to submit polio certificate being Pakistani national. Any idea from where can I get polio vaccination certificate in Dubai ?


----------

